# Any way to Block danasoft?



## lasercrazy (May 26, 2008)

I don't know what anyone else here thinks, but that stupid dansoft poop in some peoples sigs is starting to go beyond annoying. Everytime I open a page and someone has one of those damn signs it sets off my spyware program. How the hell do I block this trash?


----------



## Empath (May 26, 2008)

The sig looks as if it's a privacy compromise, but it's really just a script that mirrors your information back at you individually. Except that it makes people uncomfortable, it's just an interesting harmless thing.

Regardless, since it does create discomfort and looks like an alarming compromise, we don't permit its use. They will be removed from siglines when we run across them.


----------



## greenLED (May 26, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> How the hell do I block this trash?


Simple. Change your user setting so siglines are not displayed.


----------



## lasercrazy (May 26, 2008)

Harmless or not it's pissing something off on my comp. I like to read peoples sigs now and then so I don't want to turn it off.


----------



## greenLED (May 26, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> Harmless or not it's pissing something off on my comp.


Are you sure it's the danasoft graemlin and not something else? It's not really malware or spyware, but I understand why it freaks people out (I know I've had to learn to ignore it).


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 26, 2008)

What internet browser do you use?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 26, 2008)

While it appears to be a harmless gag, it also appears to be designed to alarm people (Your ISP is ***! Your IP Address is xxx!")
:shakehead


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 26, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> While it appears to be a harmless gag, it also appears to be designed to alarm people (Your ISP is ***! Your IP Address is xxx!")
> :shakehead



That may be true, but the more alarming thing is how easy this information is to find :sigh:


----------



## jzmtl (May 26, 2008)

Like greenled said, you can turn off display sig in your control panel. So instead of complain about it here, why not do that instead.



PhotonWrangler said:


> While it appears to be a harmless gag, it also appears to be designed to alarm people (Your ISP is ***! Your IP Address is xxx!")
> :shakehead


It probably is intended to annoy people who know nothing about the internet.



Tekno_Cowboy said:


> That may be true, but the more alarming thing is how easy this information is to find :sigh:


It's your return address on the internet so it has to be easy to find.

Anyway G_L's post below explained it.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 26, 2008)

I should point out that only you see your information. Everyone else see's their own.

The design of the internet is such that every web server you contact knows what your IP address is. If they don't know your address, then they can not send your information back to you.

If it really, really bugs you you can do something about it. 
For about $100 you can hire someone to install a firewall on your PC that blacklists the ip address of danasoft or of it's ISP.


Daniel


----------



## snakebite (May 26, 2008)

try adding dansoft to your hosts file.
pm me with your email and i can send you mine.
best internet crapfilter there is!
example.
127.0.0.1 dansoft.com


----------



## BB (May 26, 2008)

Well, only you, admins for CPF, off-site ads, and the person serving up the applet/image off of their server through links on CPF will know you IP Address...

It is not the end of the world that 3rd parties know your IP address--but it probably helps for marketing research purposes (know how many times a page has been loaded, the IP (and rough geographical location), and the router/computer that loaded the page (may be some tracking cookies in there too).

Installing NoScript will help a lot. Turning off cookies except for sites you allow, etc. See today's FireFox thread here for a little bit more discussion and suggestions.

-Bill


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 27, 2008)

This is also the value of the Firefox "Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper" You can right click on anything and forever block it from showing up.

The reason that dansoft gimmick give alerts is because it appears to be a website hijack program, where a potential harmless image or webpage executes a browser script behind the scenes and takes you off to another site....in this case to the www.danasoft.com website where he stores the image code to display your browser/IP back to you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2008)

For those who prefer IE there is SuperAdBlocker, although not free it works like a charm.


----------



## Marlite (May 28, 2008)

Empath said:


> The sig looks as if it's a privacy compromise, but it's really just a script that mirrors your information back at you individually. Except that it makes people uncomfortable, it's just an interesting harmless thing.
> 
> Regardless, since it does create discomfort and looks like an alarming compromise, we don't permit its use. They will be removed from siglines when we run across them.



Thank you for it's removal. It is an annoyance and even more so, after we 
find out what it really is and, it's sole purpose is to annoy the uninitiated.


----------

